# How old?



## rusty2785 (Dec 30, 2008)

My dad gave me a pistol that used to belong to my grandfather and I was wondering if there is a place where I can run the serial numbers to tell ne the year it was built in.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

what type and model is it


----------



## rusty2785 (Dec 30, 2008)

It is a Smith&Wesson .38 special but I am not sure what model it is I think it is a J-frame.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A letter to S&W will work wonders. They may charge for the service, though.
A photo here will result in model identification, too.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The best place to ask would be a forum dedicated to the subject - S&W in this case. You might try asking this question at www.smith-wessonforum.com. If anyone would know, those guys would.....

PhilR.


----------

